
Ask HN: What are my options for state-by-state DNS geo-relocation? - uptown
Are there any lightweight DNS solutions which would let me relocate my DNS to a neighboring market?  I&#x27;m in CT and my DNS geolocates me to the NYC market, but I&#x27;d occasionally like to geolocate to the Boston market.  Most DNS relocators I&#x27;ve found provide regional geolocation, but I haven&#x27;t found anything at a state-by-state level.  Is somehow routing DNS through a Boston-based family member&#x27;s home network my only option, or are there services which could accomplish this as-well?
======
robertcope
I'm curious why you need this. [Note: I am not trying to be coy or critical, I
am simply curious.]

~~~
uptown
Sports. I'd rather watch the Bruins than the Rangers.

~~~
robertcope
Ah, yes, stupid blackouts. I'm not sure this is going to fix things for you,
but I haven't tried it, either. A VPN might be more effective, though I
suspect they're on to that these days. Personally, I just picked a different
team to watch.

